
DHS planning to collect social media info on all immigrants - seandhi
http://thehill.com/policy/national-security/352421-dhs-planning-to-collect-social-media-info-on-all-immigrants
======
seandhi
According to the article:

"The rule filed last week... would also apply to those who have already
obtained a green card or gone through the naturalization process." Meaning,
that even naturalized citizens are covered under this new rule.

